# scorta



## mauro63

Caio a tutti , volevo sapere come tradurre allo spagnolo " bicchierino di scorta via" .  Grazie .


----------



## xeneize

..."Di scorta" es "de repuesto, de recambio, de auxilio" (depende del país hispanohablante).
Pero "bicchierino di scorta" no es algo que se oye mucho...
Si te referís a eso, poné una de las tres nomás.
¿O te referías a un trago para tomarlo después?....
Haría falta el contexto...


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente yo tampoco entiendo muy bien a qué te refieres, mauro.
Quizás falta una "e"? _Bicchierino di scorta e via_?
Pero _bicchierino di scorta_ no me dice nada...


----------



## traduttrice

¿Se referirá a los vasos de plástico, descartables? Boh...


----------



## heidita

En España se dice: *para usar y tirar.*


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo diría que lo único raro en esa frase es "via"... eso de veras que no tiene sentido.
Si, en cambio, es como propone Irene (_bicchierino di scorta e via_), sí tendría sentido.

El_ bicchierino di scorta _es un vasito de repuesto, como bien ha dicho Xeneize, o sea un vaso que por ejemplo, uno lo deja en el bolso y cuando lo necesita, lo usa.


----------



## licinio

Si fuera "b_icchierino di scorta e via" e_l único sentido que le puedo encontrar, aunque no sea la manera más obvia de decirlo, es que se trata de una última copa tomada antes de partir, como si fuera "la del estribo": "una copa de reserva y vamos".


----------



## Malaia

Mauro porfavor..amplìa el contexto porque me interesa tu pregunta y la respuesta.


----------



## heidita

licinio said:


> *"la del estribo":* "una copa de reserva y vamos".


 
Yo no entiendo esto, licinio. Ni una parte de la frase ni la otra se usa en España. Te agradeceré que lo expliques.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

licinio said:


> Si fuera "b_icchierino di scorta e via" e_l único sentido que le puedo encontrar, aunque no sea la manera más obvia de decirlo, es que se trata de una última copa tomada antes de partir, como si fuera "la del estribo": "una copa de reserva y vamos".



Credo anche io che questa sia l'interpretazione corretta: bevo ancora un bicchiere così da fare un po' di scorta (di alcohol nel mio corpo) poi posso partire.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo pienso igual.

Quizás falte una coma o un punto entre *scorta* y *via*

Una copa de reserva... ¡Andando! (Vamos)

Tal y como está escrito
...Vasito de repuesto.... ¡Andando!


----------



## Malaia

Neuromante said:


> Yo pienso igual.
> 
> Quizás falte una coma o un punto entre *scorta* y *via*
> 
> Una copa de reserva... ¡Andando! (Vamos)
> 
> Tal y como está escrito
> ...Vasito de repuesto.... ¡Andando!


 En donde vivo hay un pub donde en la puerta te cambian el vaso de cristal que te han dado en la barra por uno de plástico si es que al final te marchas con la copa a otro lugar, para no perder vasos. ¿Puede ser eso?


----------



## xeneize

> Si fuera "b_icchierino di scorta e via" e_l único sentido que le puedo encontrar, aunque no sea la manera más obvia de decirlo, es que se trata de una última copa tomada antes de partir, como si fuera "la del estribo": "una copa de reserva y vamos".


 
Yo también pensé en esto, por eso lo "apunté" en mi primer post 

*La (copa) del estribo* en muchos países de América es la última copa antes de irse.
En italiano, nosotros, en Cerdeña, decimos su traducción exacta: *la staffa* _(il bicchiere della staffa)_(de paso, se dice en otros lugares?..).
Ambas formas vienen en los diccionarios, y vi que la Rae da también (*la copa de) la espuela*, en español, como sinónimo: ¿acaso se dice así en España?

Alguien sí podría decirlo, no es lo común, pero se podría decir: *bicchierino di scorta e via!*, _*¡la del estribo y vamos!*_

Ah, *descartable *en Argentina sería el equivalente de *desechable*.


----------



## Neuromante

Lo de *la espuela* no me suena, en cambio lo de la *staffa* muuuy ligeramente, así que a lo mejor por la zona centro se dice (Italia, claro)


----------



## licinio

xeneize said:


> En italiano, nosotros, en Cerdeña, decimos su traducción exacta: *la staffa* _(il bicchiere della staffa)_(de paso, se dice en otros lugares?..).


 
El "bicchiere della staffa" se llama así donde vivo yo. 
(Es un modismo usado en varios idiomas ya que en inglés se encuentra  "stirrup cup" y en francés "le coup de l'étrier".)


----------



## heidita

Neuromante said:


> Lo de *la espuela* no me suena,


 
Lo de espuela a mí no me suena tampoco, y _de estribo_ solo se usa en los países americanos. 

En España consultaré con mis amgios "borrachuzos".


----------



## xeneize

No sabía que esto _del estribo_ se dijera también en inglés y francés, y en italiano al parecer en buena parte del territorio...Me llama la atención que no haya entrado en España entonces, singular.


----------



## mauro63

*L'annuncio su internet , riguardo a prodotti per neonati :*

*Informazioni sul prodotto*

*Avent Bicchierino Di Scorta Via*
*Caratteristiche tecniche*

Tipo: Contenitore per Latte Materno
Marca: Avent
*Ciao*

Su Ciao da: 14/08/2007
*Descrizione del fabbricante del prodotto*

bicchierini in confezione sterile pronti per l'uso


----------



## sabrinita85

Jajaja! 
Qué peliculones nos inventamos, eh?

Pos nada, el "bicchierino di scorta" es simplemente un vaso pequeño de repuesto para niños.

El "via" no tiene sentido, pero me parece como si fuese el nombre de la serie de esos objetos para niños. No sé si me entiendes, por ejemplo hay la serie "via", la serie "grandipassi", etc. Esto es lo único que se me ocurre con 'via'.


----------

